# Passengers (2016)



## REBerg (Nov 5, 2016)

A "romantic science fiction thriller"


----------



## Rodders (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks like it could be a good movie. 

I thought that the ship design was very interesting.


----------



## JessieBogag6161 (Nov 10, 2016)

When I heard the concept I thought it was interesting. Have to say the tralier impressed me.


----------



## Parson (Dec 27, 2016)

I went to see this last night and I was quite impressed. Even for a S.F. geek like me there were very few holes in the science. (We could talk about them if someone wants to pursue this.) It is a likely scenario for colonization. The romance was underplayed, believable, and satisfying. The reactions of the cast were in line with what one might expect. If I were a teenager again, I would consider this about the perfect date movie.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Dec 28, 2016)

Spot on there @Parson. I suspect that a few things could be changed for a more 'realistic' ending but I don't care. It really was a lovely story (and though JL is easy on the eye a good actress she is not)


----------



## Dave Barsby (Dec 29, 2016)

I liked all the sci-fi elements and the film sure looked pretty but the plot was wafer thin and kind of bobbins. Jon Spaihts basically took the standard blueprint of a rom-com and replaced most of the comedy with robots. It wasn't awful like many reviews state but it was less than the sum of its parts and a bit disappointing. Is my opinion anyhow.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 29, 2016)

Dave Barsby said:


> I liked all the sci-fi elements and the film sure looked pretty but the plot was wafer thin and kind of bobbins. Jon Spaihts basically took the standard blueprint of a rom-com and replaced most of the comedy with robots. It wasn't awful like many reviews state but it was less than the sum of its parts and a bit disappointing. Is my opinion anyhow.



+1 for the use of the word "bobbins"

I often use that rather than the usual "What a load of bol****s that was!"

was hoping this film might be worth a trip to the cinema,  but given the panning from the critics and a fairly lukewarm response here, I think I will wait until it becomes on demand.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 7, 2017)

I really enjoyed this film. I was not expecting much so to find it so entertaining was a great surprise. 

Very tense too. Unless you're emotionally bankrupt or pathological

pH


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2017)

Visually  it looks quite good.


----------



## Parson (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes, the ship is amazing!


----------



## cyprus7 (Apr 26, 2017)

*Note*: Spoilers abound in the linked post and in the video.
'A creepy Chris Pratt?' 'The Shining in Space.'
I really enjoyed this blog by storyteller, Mikel J. Wisler  - 3 Lessons Writers Can Learn From Passengers' Mistakes

He also embedded this 8 min YouTube clip from 'Nerdwriter1' called 'Passengers, Rearranged.'
I'm finding it very helpful to think about the chronological telling of a story or of what PoV to use by using this movie as a reference.

"In Medias Res" - imagine if the movie began with JL waking up (as the main PoV character) and then slowly piecing the previous events together...


----------



## WaylanderToo (Apr 26, 2017)

it does bring up an interesting philosophical question though - what would you do? Alone. For the rest of your life. No other human contact....

Is he selfish? YES! Is his action understandable? 100% YES!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 26, 2017)

I watched this one, on demand, a few weeks ago. A good Saturday night movie for girls. Sweet and romantic with just enough science fiction to make it interesting, as we like them.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2017)

I finally took the time to watch the disc copy I had purchased shortly after it was released.
I liked this film. This was a sweet romance tempered by selfish motivation.
The ship, interior and exterior, was amazing. The special effects, particularly the pool's behavior under zero gravity, were imaginative and engaging.
I loved the idea that future Earth corporations would invest mega-billions in exoplanet colonization, yet different passenger classes would enjoy radically different perks during the final four months of the trip.
Arthur was the perfect bartender.


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

Interesting way to travel anyway. No need to feed or entertain or for the personnel to work. 

Imagine that: you go to sleep and when you are awake, you find yourself on Mars ! I'm still having trouble with ages. If the travel lasts, let's say three years, than everybody should be three years older, right ? What about a 20 years travel ? This should show on the body.

I suppose we should be happy this is only a movie and nobody travels like this, for the moment.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2017)

Spoiler



The happy ending was a little unbelievable, but this wasn't the kind of movie that I would expect to finish with tragedy.
It would have been quite the ironic twist if Aurora had failed to save Jim and found herself faced with the same moral dilemma -- live her remaining years in loneliness or wake a new companion. I wonder what choice she would have made?


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

I'm ready to bet that after a few years, she would take the same choice, but probably with another traveller.


----------

